# Donna at the pool



## BRobbins629 (Dec 21, 2009)

In celluloid and silver.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 21, 2009)

haha I thought I was going to see some vacation pics. good one. I really like the clip would like a thinner one. I am sure there is something way non PC about that statement. I didnt mean it that way though. where did you get it?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 21, 2009)

Karin Voorhis said:


> haha I thought I was going to see some vacation pics. good one. I really like the clip would like a thinner one. I am sure there is something way non PC about that statement. I didnt mean it that way though. where did you get it?


Thanks - Made this one.  Carved it in wax and cast in sterling silver.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 21, 2009)

Bruce,
Great clip.  Way to take it to the next level.  The pen is nice too...


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Bruce,
> Great clip. Way to take it to the next level. The pen is nice too...


 


WAS there a pen???  I missed it.

(NICE clip, Bruce!!)


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2009)

I wanna meet the model:tongue:

Nice one Bruce. Is it a Fountain or Ball?( LOL, not that anyone will notice:biggrin: )


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 21, 2009)

Bruce that is great, awesome work.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 21, 2009)

skiprat said:


> I wanna meet the model:tongue:
> 
> Nice one Bruce. Is it a Fountain or Ball?( LOL, not that anyone will notice:biggrin: )


Fountain - wanna dip?

When Ratty gets here, I'll be sure to introduce him:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the clip ..................the CB casein?


----------



## Sberger (Dec 21, 2009)

That gal has some tough "dreads".


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 21, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Love the clip ..................the CB casein?



No - celluloid


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Love the clip ..................the CB casein?


 

I thought that too..
....but I'm glad you asked, cos I don't know what celluloid is:redface: I thought celluloid was the stuff that old movie were made from:biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 21, 2009)

skiprat said:


> I thought that too..
> ....but I'm glad you asked, cos I don't know what celluloid is:redface: I thought celluloid was the stuff that old movie were made from:biggrin:


The very same.  It was also used for pens, but is still somewhat of a flammable hazard, a pain to ship and which I think it is why most pen companies switched to other plastics.   Americanartplastics.com has a few varieties.  The ivory has a very similar grain to casein.  Pretty easy to machine and smells like camphor.  It also has a nice feel.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 21, 2009)

She looks really great Bruce.  Your mini carving skills are excellent!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice work Bruce !


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful work Bruce.  Be careful, though.  If you get any more anatomically correct I might have to confiscate the pen!!!!!


----------



## johncrane (Dec 21, 2009)

That's a wow Bruce! do you use spring steel to fix the clip to the final.  you  also get my vote for the front cover!!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 21, 2009)

Fantastic piece of work Bruce!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 21, 2009)

johncrane said:


> That's a wow Bruce! do you use spring steel to fix the clip to the final.  you  also get my vote for the front cover!!


Thanks - no spring steel, just silver.  I have used several methods in the past, but lately I've been making a washer style attachment with a tab and soldering it to the back of the clip.  What I recently learned is that hardening the silver by heat treating makes a world of difference.  2 hours at 650 F does the trick for me.  Its now my standard.


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice work. I would like to see it in person at the January meeting. It may warm up things


----------



## johncrane (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for that Bruce! would also warm you shop!:biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 21, 2009)

That is sweet!


----------



## fiferb (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow! That's about all I can say, Wow!


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 22, 2009)

WOW..The details in your casting is really amazing Bruce!  Bo Derek should move over, Donna has taken over as 10! :tongue:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 23, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> WOW..The details in your casting is really amazing Bruce!  Bo Derek should move over, Donna has taken over as 10! :tongue:



I was wondering when the model for the clip would speak up!! :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 23, 2009)

Cav, you dog, Ed didn't want people to know he was posing!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 23, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Cav, you dog, Ed didn't want people to know he was posing!



Rob, you have your fantasy; I have mine!  :devil::smile-big::devil:


----------



## bitshird (Dec 23, 2009)

Excellent pen, very nice clip, quite unique!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 23, 2009)

> Rob, you have your fantasy; I have mine!



:hypnotized::beat-up: Didn't need that mental image of Ed!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice pen and the clip is very nice.  Your work is stunning.  I also like the Kokopeli clip in another thread.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Dec 24, 2009)

Amazing


----------

